
Scientists create mutant enzyme that recycles plastic bottles in hours - based2
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/08/scientists-create-mutant-enzyme-that-recycles-plastic-bottles-in-hours
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/g0920d/scientist...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/g0920d/scientists_create_mutant_enzyme_that_recycles/)

